

NoSQL on the Microsoft Platform - herewego
http://www.dotnetconvo.com/post/view/2010/8/9/nosql-on-the-microsoft-platform

======
Aaronontheweb
I brought this up on last night's CouchDB thread but it bears repeating here.

For No-SQL in .NET there's also RavenDB, which is a schemaless document DB
implemented natively in .NET.

<http://www.ravendb.net/>

[Edit: ah, I see that RavenDB was appended to the end of the article after a
user comment - didn't notice!]

~~~
herewego
Honestly, its embarrassing that I didn't remember RavenDB before writing up
this post... my bad.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
That's why you have the community here to keep you honest :p

~~~
herewego
True that!

